# Leopard pokes back!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure you've all seen this before but it always makes me smile!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll teach him. I hope he got fired.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd like to see the mess the leopard made of him, I love it when the window sticks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah it's too bad they don't show his injuries.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This show's the speed of leopards and boy I bet it hurt!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Owwww !!! Man that hurt. What an idiot !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Which one Tom, first or second?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't see the second one. I'll have to watch that one. That first goof is lucky to be alive !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I bet he had a fun time trying to get the cat out of the window!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wondered much he filled up those pants ?? LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah he had a rough time alright!


----------

